

Fluid Grid System - pmsaue0
http://designinfluences.com/fluid960gs/

======
pmsaue0
The download link was not very straightforward. Here it is on github:

<http://github.com/bauhouse/fluid960gs/tree/master>

I wasn't able to download the .zip from the master branch, but 1.0.3 is fine
to download and try locally

